# locust breeding enclosures... show me yours



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey all, well i've decided i'm going to try and breed my own locusts cos I will have quiet a few mouths to feed in the next few months and am finding it hard to get hatchling sized locusts. 

Can peps please post pics of their set-ups so i can hve nice idea of what to aim for... so far i'm thinking glass viv with false bottom to put sand containers in. Heated by light from above and heatmat to one side. Plus some egg flats and branches. Does this sound ok?

Jo


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

im building mine later on today, what you suggested so far seems ok and pretty similar actually
dont forget you will need a fair few boxes to seperate different sizes, ill be using 4-5


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

zon3k said:


> im building mine later on today, what you suggested so far seems ok and pretty similar actually
> dont forget you will need a fair few boxes to seperate different sizes, ill be using 4-5


yeah i've got several enclosures for them already cos i currently buy in a varitey of different sizes to feed my various size leos and BD. So i'll have one for hatchlings, one for small/med and one for med/large then the viv for the adults


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats my breeding box, the front acrylic sheets slide upwards for access, the mesh floor means that any crap falls through and can be hoovered up without any problems. Anything smaller than 4th instar can get through the mesh though so generally I only put 5ths upwards in there. The lamp is on 7:30-21:30 dimmed down to give a temp on the mesh of about 85*F with hotter basking spots on the sticks. The middle wall has a hole through to the smaller compartment.

Ive recent restructured it so now the adults are only in the larger section, Ive closed the hole up with a flap made from that black plastic netting, this allows me to put food in through the flap without any escapees.

The smaller side has been converted into a nursery for freshly hatched hoppers (I found out that the slots in faunariums are big enough for them to crawl out of). There is a 16W exoterra heatmat in the bottom which is on 24/7, there is a layer of eggtray ontop which gives a platform at 85*F where I can keep cricket tubs of hatchlings. Its important to keep the hatchlings warm otherwise they die pretty easily.

Once the hatchlings are above 1st instar they can be put into a faunarium and kept as normal.

My incubator is a seperate polybox with a heatmat/eggtray setup in the bottom, keeps the lay pot at about 80*F which produces hatchlings in about 14 days.


----------



## cd78 (Jun 24, 2009)

wow! good work!


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

though not the breeding site- when i went to a large well known locust breeder they basically kept them in massive cubes without lids. then each cube had a spot lamp on it. just a room with about 60 cubes in. each cube being 3ftx3ft. bloody hot- bloody expensive


----------

